# MMA Forum's MMAPlayground Camp



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

​ 
Ok ladies, I've decided to make a thread devoted to our camp over at MMAPlayground.com. Our camp has been active since the playground first started, but it seems that there are still quite a few people that are clueless as to what it is.

*What is MMAPlayground.com???*
MMAPlayground.com offers a free Fantasy MMA Game for MMA fans. Users make predictions and free fantasy bets on the results of MMA events, and accumulate points and fantasy dollars accordingly. If you are lucky enough to make the best predictions out of all the members then you can win REAL MONEY. Check below for the current prize money

Prizes! *
Top Season Scores:* 1st place - $150 2nd place - $75 3rd place - $50 4th-10th - T-shirt *
Top Season Earners*: 1st place - $150 2nd place - $75 3rd place - $50 4th-10th - T-shirt *
Premium Members Only Bonus:* $25 to top point score for EACH EVENT *
Premium Members Only Bonus:* $25 to top earner for EACH EVENT 
All *Top Season* prize amounts are *DOUBLED* for Premium Members. 
*
Secondary League Prizes:*
*Top Score:* $50 ($100 for Premium Members) *
Top Earner:* $50 ($100 for Premium Members)


*There are rules for joining our camp:*
_1. You must fall into one of these categories..._
_ A) You must be a paid member or..
_
_ B) You must have at least 500 (spam free) posts
_
_C) If you fall into either A or B you also can't have a negative reputation_

_ 2. Once you are a member you must participate in every event. If you miss two events in a row you will be removed from the camp. Not only do the members have their own record to uphold, but every member has a part in the camps rank in our division as well. So if you don't participate it makes us all look bad._
_ 
3. You are encouraged to participate in the thread devoted to each event. This way you can give you opinions for each fight and we can see who everyone feels will win the fight. By doing this it can help our entire team feel more comfortable in making their picks._

Thats pretty much it. The rules are simple, so please follow them. 

*So you've read everything and want to join now:*
_Just send *The Legend* a PM and if you meet the requirements he will add you in as soon as he can. Follow the rules and at least be confident in your picks (even if it's against the majority) and you'll be fine._


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I guess they've changed the prize money now. I thought you use to win money for each event you come in first place, but now it is just for premium members. Regular members have to be in first at the end of the season


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Did you say we have to leave the other camp for you to invite us?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I guess they've changed the prize money now. I thought you use to win money for each event you come in first place, but now it is just for premium members. Regular members have to be in first at the end of the season


Yeah maybe they switched it for this season but if one of us wins an event we can find out.



yorT said:


> Did you say we have to leave the other camp for you to invite us?


Yes


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I would look join but my fight picks pretty much blow at the moment so wouldn't want to drag the rest of your down.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Just go ahead and join. As long as you make picks that you actually believe in then your good. If your just a person that chooses every underdog then there might be a problem lol


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> If your just a person that chooses every underdog then there might be a problem lol


Oh so that is what I have been doing wrong. Dammit.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Send me an invite mofo.

http://www.mmaplayground.com/profile/Richardson


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I guess they've changed the prize money now. I thought you use to win money for each event you come in first place, but now it is just for premium members. Regular members have to be in first at the end of the season


They must have changed it since September because I won $50 for being #1 at UFC 88, and I'm not a premium member.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I am trying to recruit somebody right now that could help us out a lot.


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

> B) You must have at least 500 (spam free) posts


So I cant join? :confused02:  i've been a member for a while I just prefer to read forums more than post!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oo, and sorry Legend, I didn't wanna pm you again...I got all the main events correct at ufc 92 if that makes a difference.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Alright I accepted the invite, did anyone else get a ton of invites from other camps when they left the previous camp??

I had like 6 private messages??!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Alright I accepted the invite, did anyone else get a ton of invites from other camps when they left the previous camp??
> 
> I had like 6 private messages??!


I never had any invites for the longest time. Then I won UFC 88 outright, and the next day I had about 30. I guess they were trying to swoop me up for my lucky win


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Guys I got one hour, I need some solid betting advice for tonights WEC, Im #3 in the secondary league right now and dont want to lose it.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

well its to late for me to help you out now, but i never seem to do good in the secondary league lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I went with a fairly hefty bet with Pulver, I figure the odds are crazy and if he can pull out the upset I'll be way ahead, and I can lose 3000 and still be in the top 10.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I did pretty good actually. I made one mistake on my picks. I wanted to choose Jorgenson, but I picked against him by mistake. I got 74 points and came in 39th place


http://www.mmaplayground.com/league2/picks.aspx?UID=121&EID=78

Not sure if that link will work for the rest of you or not


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I came in at 85th place eventhough I laid two goose eggs.

http://www.mmaplayground.com/league2/picks.aspx?UID=11397&EID=78

I got 22 points on Henderson alone.:thumbsup:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Wow, I got 8th place for WEC 38 with 82 points, and got 68 points for affliction. Only missed one fight predicted in each event.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

nice, i'm gonna have to start copying your picks lol


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Went 17-4 over the affliction/wec events.

My picks were solid, the rounds they got finished in really screwed me out of some big time points though.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Congratulations to e-thug, he leads our team in points after UFC 94. Leading the way with 70 points for the event.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Jesus UFC 94 screwed me over... 5 split decisions? WTF?!? I think they really need to retrain the judges when five times in one night, one judge thought the losing fighter won.

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I did really bad this past event, only came out with 36 points  only picked 4 fights wrong tho...


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Double post**


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I did horrible this event.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm basically going nowhere. After the last event I was 5-5....after this event I'm 10-10 lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow did the scoring the double on Guida/Diaz save my ass this time.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Went 5-5 with this event. Meh. Sucked it up


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

wafb said:


> Congratulations to e-thug, he leads our team in points after UFC 94. Leading the way with 70 points for the event.


Thanks bro, much appreciated! This was a tough event and I was on the fence on about 3 of them, finished up goin 8-2 which is alot better than I couldve expected for.

Cant believe Jon Jones was such a big underdog on the site!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

So how did you guys make out on Fight Night last night? Only reason I am saying this is cause I got first place for our fight camp and I'm trying to brag....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I guess I'm doing better considering that before this I was even at 10-10 lol...but i got three wrong...but it should have been just two if that stupid ref didn't make that terrible stoppage on the Veach/Grice fight.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Only missed 3 fights, Veach vs. Grice, Clementi vs. Tibau, and Mac vs. Neer for a total of 72 points. 

Not bad, I'll take it. 3rd place for me behind DJSyko and Yort.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Only missed 3 fights, Veach vs. Grice, Clementi vs. Tibau, and Mac vs. Neer for a total of 72 points.
> 
> Not bad, I'll take it. 3rd place for me behind DJSyko and Yort.


You're not doing too shabby in the secondary league either. I saw your name in the top ten.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I only got two wrong, led our camp in earnings though.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I went 7/10 it seemed like I missed more then that though. Maybe it is because I totally f*cked up on betting.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I picked 3 fights exactly right and got the hot event exactly right. I missed the clementi/tibau and Vice/Veach fight.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

wafb said:


> You're not doing too shabby in the secondary league either. I saw your name in the top ten.:thumbsup:


Yeah, I got 8th place overall for WEC 38 with 9/10 fights correct. 

I just wish the secondary league had as good of prizes as the primary league.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just joined in guys...in the process of breaking down the upcoming fights.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Have you guys been getting stupid offers to join other camps? This one guy has been pursuing me to join his team for months now, and its ridiculous:



> From: Figsak
> To: FedortoAll
> Subject: DH
> Message:
> ...


Check out this ridiculous criteria:
http://www.mmaplayground.com/forums/topic29507-1.html

"Dark Horse is an Oligarchy" :laugh:


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey how do I join the mma forum camp?

I think I meet the requirements and I just activated an account on mmaplayground.

thanks


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

pliff said:


> Hey how do I join the mma forum camp?
> 
> I think I meet the requirements and I just activated an account on mmaplayground.
> 
> thanks


PM The Legend and ask him for an invite.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

#24 at UFC 96, getting closer to that #1 spot, weeeeeeeee


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> #24 at UFC 96, getting closer to that #1 spot, weeeeeeeee


Yeah man you killed. I can't believe carwin won after getting taken down. He made me a believer now. 

I picked Miller to upset Gray too and lost that one. The only other pick that I was upset that I missed on was Kendall...I thought a full camp and full time training (instead of working too) would make Day a better fighter. I think he looked worse though.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> #24 at UFC 96, getting closer to that #1 spot, weeeeeeeee


Yeah SNS saw your name at the top of our camp. Nice job dude!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Holy crap I did horrible. I missed the three top events. I really hoped that Jardine would be able to outpoint jackson (and he almost did IMO until that final knock down).

Also Gonzaga and Day were simply the luck of the draw.

Oh well, there is always next event.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Congrats SNS, great job!

I originally had Carwin TKO in the 1st, but I got cold feet a few hours before the deadline and chose Gonzaga. I'm sticking with my gut next time.. 

Real shame about the Nelson/Riley fight too.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I did horrible as well.:sign02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I did the same as I always do. I can never pin point the round it ends all the time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fantacy UFC*

You know that UFC.com has something similar to this called Fantacy UFC?


----------

